# DirecTV HR24 & HDMI EDID Issues



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

The New DirecTV HR24 has serious issues with HDMI..

Its chipset, which I don't know who makes it, is completely implementing EDID with no way to override it.. This is actually a serious problem.

This results in a list of issues which cannot be currently resolved that I know of.

A typical example is the EDID on the display/receiver reports a incorrect or incomplete list of resolutions. Most typically omitting 1080Pxx. The HR24 can then not be switched into a mode that will work even tho it is not in the EDID list.

This is really a issue on TV's that have say a 720 pixel structure and report the max or preferred resolution of 720 by EDID yet have terrible processing/picture doing 720. They will accept 1080 and do terrific scaling and produce the best picture with a 1080I input but that option is not allowed because its not in the EDID list of resolutions that comes from the TV.

Devices that are older and supply bad or no EDID simply will not work at anything other then 480.

Also the HR24 is also apparently supporting EDID settings for things like black level ( 0-255 / 15-255 ) and this results in washed out blacks on some make/models of TV's like the Panasonic plasmas. This issue is not simply corrected by setting brightness.

Customers that are replacing older DirecTV rcvrs that worked perfectly with the new HR24's are seeing the HR24 say HD is not supported by the TV or that 1080I is not supported or the picture is way worse with the new box. The DirecTV guys are blaming the display when in fact its the HR24 being over zealous implementing EDID with no way to override it.

This has resulted in truly horrible experiences by customers upgrading to this new HR24.

DirecTV needs to provide a way to over ride the EDID. This hopefully can be done via a firmware update or this will be a horrible mistake by DirecTV.

Does anyone know of the status of a update to correct this issue ?

If this is the wrong forum for this post please feel free to move it. 

If anyone knows of some deep dark secret menu where this can be over ridden then let me know please..


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

There are EDID boxes you can buy which allows you to "save" the EDID information from any monitor, and the HR24 would get that info, instead of the actual EDID from the in use monitor. 
Example: http://www.amazon.com/Gefen-EXT-HDMI-EDIDP-HDmi-Detective-Plus/dp/tech-data/B001RIMZUW/ref=de_a_smtd . Another method (which I use) is to use a DVDO video processor which allows me to fool the HR24 into outputting 1080p to my monitor (which the HR24 reports as not being 1080p capable) while also converting RGB to YCrCb to eliminate that 0-255 issue. A rather expensive solution. It would be cheaper, for those with older monitors, to simply get DirecTv to supply them with a HR22 or HR23.


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, thats a good idea... Very cool thought... Thanks..

Manufacturer link to the item
http://www.gefen.com/kvm/dproduct.jsp?prod_id=8005

However, that is a workaround. A good one no doubt, but I want to know when DirecTV is going to address this issue.

I do high end installs where a house might have more then 6 rcvrs and I have a number of clients. I would prefer to not have to add workaround solutions and just have DirecTV fix this issue.

When setup correctly and using a good monitor the HR24 MPEG decoder chip produces a better pic then a HR23 or before so I want to stick to the HR24. Also the much better GUI speeds and Multiroom viewing make this box a next generation box. But like many previous DirecTV boxes it has issues which need to be worked out.

That gefen box is a nice solution. BUT kinda expensive.


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

What amazes me is that I have 2 clients where a 1080P bluray player is installed and working at 1080P. The display says its 1080P. But plug the HR24 into the same system and it reports the system cant do 1080P.

Ive got one client with a pioneer rcvr that is 1.3 and a last gen top end pioneer plasma that is also 1080P. BluRay player works at 1080P. Plug in the direcTV box and it will only go to 720P and looks terrible.

This is just a huge whoops for DirecTV.. They need to address this in firmware.

I have a long list of working systems on HR24's, they are awesome rcvrs when they work. I have no real complaints when they work. I saw a amazing improvement in picture going from a HR20 pro to a HR24 using a Sim2 HT5000E projector, which is arguably the best DLP projector in normal consumer use. The MPEG decoder chip is just awesome. The scaling on channels like ESPN from 720 to 1080 is great. The sd to hd scaling is great.

My high end clients all love it. ONCE ITS WORKING...

From now on I will spec in a Gefen EDID box on every system..


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Xymox said:


> What amazes me is that I have 2 clients where a 1080P bluray player is installed and working at 1080P. The display says its 1080P. But plug the HR24 into the same system and it reports the system cant do 1080P.


That's because the older TV in question only supports 1080/60p, which is great for video game consoles but not for movies, virtually all of which are mastered in 1080/24p, which is the only "1080p" format that DirecTV's receivers can support. So, DirecTV's receivers are correctly reporting that the TVs you are referring to can't support 1080/24p. With a single model exception (a high-end Pioneer released in 2006), no manufacturer made a TV capable of supporting 1080/24p until the 2007 models, and some manufacturers didn't even support it until their 2009 models.

Bottom line: your issue is NOT with the DirecTV receivers, which in all cases are working correctly. The problem is the TVs, which as you note, are failing to pass correct information, or just don't support the feature in question. While that's too bad, it's also not DirecTV's fault or issue.


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

Its still a directv issue..

If a HR23 will do 1080I and a HR24 will only do 720P on the same system THATS A ISSUE. Done deal. DirecTV's fault. A huge list of monitors and receivers have bad edid data. DirecTV failed to consider this. This was a big DirecTV oversight that needs to be addressed.

Ive seen a list of systems that have these EDID issues with the HR24.

DirecTV needs to address this. There is no way your going to get a TV manufacturer to replace a rom that has the wrong edid info in it for a TV thats 3-5 years old. Never going to happen. So a HR24 will never work with those systems UNLESS direcTV allows a override.

Actually the majority of the sets I have seen do work at 1080P23.98/24 as its a ATSC standard and this was brought out to the HDMI interface apparently. 1080P59.94/60 is not of course a ATSC standard.

I assume BluRay film based content is being delivered at 1080P23.98. Hopefully not 1080P59.94 by simply de-interlacing a 1080I59.94 with a scaling chip. I know for sure the new Ayre BluRay does 1080P23.98 into a Sim2 HT5000E. The HR24 does not see the projector supporting any form of 1080P. So fail once again...

The HDMI EDID handshake that the HR24 does is terrible. With no way around it. It even reports its prefered resolution as 720P ?!?!

I saw a install where there was a expensive fibre optic extender by gefen. Supports all formats of signals. Its transparent in fact. But somehow ONLY WITH THE HR24 its was causing a bizzare issue. The HR24 was stuck at 480p. You could change the resolutions and all boxes were checked, but the resolution never actually changed. It would say 1080I and seemingly change to it, but the projector reported that the resolution never changed. It was freaky. Some weird handshake issue that never occured with any other source device device. The problem was resolved by simply power cyclying the Gefen Fiber optic extender wile on the resolution desired. If the HR24 looses power the problem will reappear until the power is cycled on the fibre optic extender again.

Ive never seen a 1.3 compliant device this wacky in edid.. Reminds me of the old days with 1.0..

It simply needs a way to override the edid table. Thats the solution. A way to set the desired output format and ignore edid.. Just like the old boxes did...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Xymox said:


> Its still a directv issue..
> 
> If a HR23 will do 1080I and a HR24 will only do 720P on the same system THATS A ISSUE. Done deal. DirecTV's fault. A huge list of monitors and receivers have bad edid data.


Are you saying that on the HR24, if you go into the system resolution screen and check the 1080i box, wait a second, and hit INFO, it doesnt add the 1080i format as a choice and allow you to use the format button to switch to it? If that is the case, then that is a pretty big oversight. Ive seen the format not reported as available on a monitor before, but the box has always let me select the resolution anyway.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> There are EDID boxes you can buy which allows you to "save" the EDID information from any monitor, and the HR24 would get that info, instead of the actual EDID from the in use monitor.
> Example: http://www.amazon.com/Gefen-EXT-HDMI-EDIDP-HDmi-Detective-Plus/dp/tech-data/B001RIMZUW/ref=de_a_smtd . Another method (which I use) is to use a DVDO video processor which allows me to fool the HR24 into outputting 1080p to my monitor (which the HR24 reports as not being 1080p capable) while also converting RGB to YCrCb to eliminate that 0-255 issue. A rather expensive solution. It would be cheaper, for those with older monitors, to simply get DirecTv to supply them with a HR22 or HR23.


The "0-255" issue may be different that you seem to indicate.

Following thread indicates the HR24 is reporting RGB (0-255); but is really transmitting RGB (15-235).
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1261935


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> Are you saying that on the HR24, if you go into the system resolution screen and check the 1080i box, wait a second, and hit INFO, it doesnt add the 1080i format as a choice and allow you to use the format button to switch to it? If that is the case, then that is a pretty big oversight. Ive seen the format not reported as available on a monitor before, but the box has always let me select the resolution anyway.


I cannot check the 1080I box. Only the 720 box is available for checking...

It appears, unless I have missed something, that the HR24 only allows you to choose from the resolutions it determines from the EDID list provided from the TV. If somehow it does not see 1080I, then you dont get a 1080I check box and you cannot choose that resolution manually.

The same way if the set does not report that it can do 1080P24. If the TV says it cant do it, then you dont have that option to even try it..

There is no way to override it and try anyway as far as I know..


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

Richard L Bray said:


> The "0-255" issue may be different that you seem to indicate.
> 
> Following thread indicates the HR24 is reporting RGB (0-255); but is really transmitting RGB (15-235).
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1261935


Well this seems like a problem I saw when it got confuzed when connected to a Gefen Fibre Optic link. It would show a selected resolution of 1080I but actually be producing 480P... No matter what resolution you chose via the front panel it would flicker and show a banner at the bottom confirming 1080I but in fact was doing 480P...

Who knows what was going on there..

My point is,,,, a firmware update is needed. There are known issues...

I want the ability to override EDID. I think thats a valid and useful function.


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

New observations from a system I played with tonight...

TV: Pioneer Pro-141FD Pretty much the best Plasma.. Supports all resolutions.

Putting the HR24 into 1080I produced a 480P output on the TV. SHowed 1080I on the front panel, but was actually outputting a 480 picture...

Power cycling the TV then produced a 1080I picture...

It will stay in 1080I until the HR24 looses power. Then it will go back to showing 1080I on the front of the unit but producing a 480P output UNTIL power cycling the TV.

Changing the output format to 480/720/1080 on the HR24 produces no change in output resolution and it stays at 480....

Ive now seen this on 2 seperate systems... Its completely reproducible..

____________________________________

SD channels on this system have something serious wrong.. The quality is horrible. Not just bad, horrible. They are un watchable..

_____________________________________

It appears that the Pioneer auto sensing for picture width is somehow defeated by the new reciever... The Pioneer plasma's can auto sense a 4:3 commercial in a 16:9 picture and stretch it to fit 16:9 and do this instantally so the customer never sees a 4:3 picture.

This no longer works with the HR24.

Maybe there is some video content above black in the black parts of the 4:3 commercial induced by the HR24. Maybe the 0-255 vs 15-255 issue prevents the pioneer auto-sensing width function ?

WHat a mess... This client is just completly unhappy. What a disaster..

This is becoming a typical result of installing these new HR24's. I keep finding new and very weird problems that I cannot solve. The Auto-sensing and poor quality SD is are new to me...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If it is causing your customers to complain, I would keep some HR23's available for problem installs like this. I know they arent as fast, but they wont have these issues.

Seriously though, if these customers are wanting a top of the line system and willing to pay for it, just put a DVDO video processor/switcher on them. Makes the SD and 720p resolutions look much better on a 1080p monitor, and can output a constant 1080p regardless of the colorspace and resolution of the input. Has great SD PQ enhancement features as well.


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

The above system worked perfectly on a HR23... 

To say the client is unhappy is a major understatement.. 

Who can blame him, you pull out a HR23 and put in a HR24 and the picture is terrible on standard def, the auto-sensing function stopped working and the TV has to be power cycled to get it to work at 1080... 

I am going to now warn client to NOT use these boxes under any conditions.. 

Im going to go place posts on custom installer forums about how bad this box can be...


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> If it is causing your customers to complain, I would keep some HR23's available for problem installs like this. I know they arent as fast, but they wont have these issues.
> 
> Seriously though, if these customers are wanting a top of the line system and willing to pay for it, just put a DVDO video processor/switcher on them. Makes the SD and 720p resolutions look much better on a 1080p monitor, and can output a constant 1080p regardless of the colorspace and resolution of the input. Has great SD PQ enhancement features as well.


I am just going to tell clients to not get the HR24 no matter how tempting the better picture is on HD. I consider these boxes currently 100% completly unpredictable and impossible to know they will work on a TV/RCVR I have not already done before.

The Pioneer Pro-141FP has exceptional scaling chips.

The problems I am now reporting are not even EDID related.

I want the HR24 to get a firmware update to fix these issues rather then using a external scaler..


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yea, and if its integrated into the chipset, there may be nothing Directv can do to change it. Honestly, Ive never tried my HR24 without the DVDO, but I dont have any issues at all on a Sharp Aquos. Blacks are black, PQ is sharp as Ive seen on any Directv stuff.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> Yea, and if its integrated into the chipset, there may be nothing Directv can do to change it. Honestly, Ive never tried my HR24 without the DVDO, but I dont have any issues at all on a Sharp Aquos. Blacks are black, PQ is sharp as Ive seen on any Directv stuff.


Yea, I'm with you. I have a Sony 40" XBR4 which is now about 2-3 yrs old and had read this thread before receiving my HR24-500 today. I had an HR20-100 that has been great, but I will be moving it to the bedroom in favor of the faster HR24. Anyway, me and my wife took a good look at the picture with the HR20 and then I hooked up the HR24-500 and the picture looked identical, if not better. Blacks are still black and colors still look great and picture is as sharp. It also recognized that my TV can do 1080p without issue.


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

When it works, its awesome... No doubt at all, I have a list of clients that it just works awesome in. But boy, when it goes bad, its freaky weird and not resolvable.

Are your SD channels just as good as before ?


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

All of the HR24-500's I've seen now have a problem with the scaler when showing SD content at "1080i Original Format" output mode. The video is VERY jagged and the problem can be seen right away when graphics are on the screen - like on CNN Headline News.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

*Xymox*, one reason the HR24 is so good is that it is a ground up redesign of DirecTV's DVRs. The HR23 was a fourth generation product, starting with the HR20. For some situations, where stability is a prime concern, right now the mature platform would be better. The HR24 is only three months old. As you say, it needs a firmware update. Give it time.

Or as one of my favorite custom home audio installers often said, "I won't buy any new electronic product until at least the third generation."


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

Carl,

Well,,, my clients all want to play with the newest and greatest... They are all aware that can come at a price. However none of them expected a DirecTV box to be so broken... It was surprizing.. Its also surprizing to me that a main stream consumer product could be so broken when it ships. Ive been doing this a long time and this really was quite a bit more dysfunctional then a normal cutting edge consumer device.

If you build a box from the ground up you do MORE testing to make sure it works.

DJ Rob,

Ive got some installed HR24's that look good on SD channels. Im not sure which ones they are tho. I think they are -500's.. That seems impossible tho as they are set the same with native off and set to 1080I output. I suppose I should try native more on these systems.. The problem i have with native is that normally I set the display to do pixel-pixel mapping for the HD. If the client changes to ESPN they get a much smaller pic at 720 and SD is way smaller still. The client would have to change out of pixel-pixel on the display when they change channels. Thats a lot of work. Not to mention it was not needed with any previous sat rcvr as the SD-HD scaling was acceptable.

I suppose I could use a external scaler but the problem would then be with doing 1080P24. I cant set the output of a scaler to be 1080P24 for all video based source material so the scaler would have to be set to 1080I/P59.94 and it would not be possible to use 1080P24..

( s i g h )

I need the scaler to work well on HD in the HR24-500. I can work around the other issues but I need the SD channels to look reasonable.

I discovered another issue...

Caller-ID can be turned on by turning it off... Yeap, if your turn off caller ID its actually turned on...

You would think Humax would have at least done some testing of the box..


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

I reported that bug 3 or 4 firmware updates ago. They will not fix it or listen obviously. It is not just with the HR24. My HR22 has the same problem. I remember when it first happened. We received an update over night. It suddenly did not work the next day. Few days go by and I said. I wonder if I set it to "off" if it might work. Sure enough it did. How something like this can continue to be not looked at for *MONTHS* is beyond me. Guess they are to busy shoveling all the crap in and not doing proper QC checks.



Xymox said:


> Carl,
> 
> Well,,, my clients all want to play with the newest and greatest... They are all aware that can come at a price. However none of them expected a DirecTV box to be so broken... It was surprizing.. Its also surprizing to me that a main stream consumer product could be so broken when it ships. Ive been doing this a long time and this really was quite a bit more dysfunctional then a normal cutting edge consumer device.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

Indeed....

I think I saw it going back to maybe a HR20. I seem to remember something like it long ago.

Proper QC.... This is the real issue of course. You would think that for something to be manufactured in such large quantities that they would do proper testing like any large manufacturer would. You would think they would like to avoid the costs of having all those support calls and all those extra trips by technicians to the houses. Clearly this effects DirecTV's finances.

Ive sent emails off to the people who make the boxes like Humax directing them to this thread. Maybe they might be able to have some effect on fixing the issues.

My big issue is the quality of scaling for SD channels. This is truly horrible and WAY worse then any previous box. This needs to be addressed. I can do work-a-rounds for the other stuff or the issues are not that bad, but this horrible scaling of SD channels is a huge issue..


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if the issues I am reporting are specific to the exact model of reciever ?

IE HR24-100 -200 -500 ?

Looking at the photos these are clearly different main boards. There is clear potential for a problem to be specific to one manufacturer.

I think someone should start to keep track of what issues are known for each model. 

I think keeping a good list of known issues for the HR24 is a real good idea... Maybe in a maintained sticky on this board. This would also help when a new firmware revision comes along so we can check each thing and see if its resolved.


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

So there seems to be 2 parts to this..

1. The hardware platform. Much like a home computer this hardware is made to certain specs to run software. The -100 -200 and -500 are all made by different people but are designed to run the same firmware/software..

2. Software. Are these boxes runing some form of Unix ? Its clear that they are running some form of software platform that is in use on multiple hardware platforms.

If the Caller ID issue has existed going back to HR20's then some code has existed across a large number of platforms.

The question is where are these issues i am discussing ? Hardware issues with specific manufacturers or are they present in software effecting all hardware platforms ?

The other interesting question is who writes the software ? Who creates the blueprint for the hardware ? Who is the architect of these things ? Who designs all this ? I would imagine that DirecTV does not do this and contracts out this task ? If so who is it ?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Xymox said:


> Carl,
> 
> Well,,, my clients all want to play with the newest and greatest... They are all aware that can come at a price. However none of them expected a DirecTV box to be so broken... It was surprizing.. Its also surprizing to me that a main stream consumer product could be so broken when it ships. Ive been doing this a long time and this really was quite a bit more dysfunctional then a normal cutting edge consumer device.
> 
> If you build a box from the ground up you do MORE testing to make sure it works.


I can't disagree with you. This is unlike most any American and certainly any Japanese product, which you expect to be basically done before it is released. DirecTV does things differently. Look at the Cutting Edge forums on this board. They are all about updating and fine tuning performace, in addition to adding features to the units. I don't know of any Japanese manufacturer that would try to update their piece every two to three months. Even updates on Blu-ray players are nowhere that constant.

The business model that comes to mind is automobile manufacturing. Historically, the first year of any given car model has the most problems. It's only by year three that the majority of the bugs are worked out.

DirecTV has done it this way in the past. When first released, the HR20 was full of bugs. It took almost a year to work most of them out. Compared with that introduction, the HR24 is a Swiss watch.

But as you say, your clientele are early adopters. Been there, owned that. (Wanna buy a Fosgate Model 3a decoder I have lying around? At least I got rid of my Shure HTS 5000.)

You are in a tough position and as an old installer myself, I sympathize with you.

[RANT]We've trained our consumers to want more knobs per dollar, not greater stability.

The consumer electronics industry sells its products backwards. When you look at how a piece is sold, these three things are pushed, and in this order:

1) Features
2) Performance
3) Reliability

This is exactly backwards. Reliability is the most important consideration. If something doesn't work, I don't care how many buttons it has, it's a piece of junk. Performance is important, but again, a great sounding amp with one channel out is useless. Reliability is the most important concern, and it is almost never mentioned.[/RANT]

I've felt this way for years, and is the reason I'm almost never part of the Cutting Edge program. It would drive me crazy.


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

well said..

Im actually used to things not working. It seems on the high end of consumer electronics the little companies cant do all the debug really required. Thats OK cuz they are little and it makes sense. It is kinda a shock for a new high end client to discover that their $10,000 Meridian 861V6 surround processor has bugs, but that's the nature of the beast.. Walk up to a $30,000 Levinson 40 surround processor and if any tiny static is on your body when you touch the unit it might spit out full volume white noise and lock up so its difficult to turn off as your ears and speakers are cooked by the full volume white noise..

BUT these things are kinda understandable when your talking low quantity production runs.

BUT DirecTV will sell zillions of these HR24's. They have a huge budget and they have access to the very best resources for design and testing. There really is no reason for this repeated horrible performance when a new product ships... Yes the HR20 was a true disaster. It flat didn't work at all.

This repeated failure to test a product well before shipping it is just amazing to me...

Cable set top boxes on the other hand just seem to always work.

Who does the engineering for these DirecTV boxes ? Who writes the software ? Im really curious who is responsible for this ? The software seems to have the same bugs across multiple hardware platforms so who writes this code ?


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

One of my clients is a DirecTV VIP. He gets almost free service and every channel. He has a specific person in charge of his account. He has contacted this person and gone over the issues he has with the swap out from a HR23 to a 24.. He mentioned alot of stuff from this thread. He also mentioned that he might want to try out a -200 or -700 to see if that helps resolve the issue..

This will be very interesting. His personal representive will be getting back to him shortly.. It will be interesting what they do. This client is very important to DirecTV..

VERY interesting...


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

Very interesting....

He got DirecTV to send a better trained guy out who brought HR24-100's to replace the -500's...

The client reports a very obvious improvement in the quality of stand defination channels. The -500 had terrible SD quality..

There was a issue with the -100's tho. The client has 2 rcvrs and all new SWM's for doing multiroom. All this worked with the -500's. The 2 -500's were connected to ethernet and a high speed network. All this worked great for Multiroom and VOD.. When the -100's went in he lost MRV and VOD. The Tech had to pull ethernet from one box and rely on the new networking through the coax/SWM and then everything worked..

SOooOooo...

-NO- doubt that different manufacturers of HR24's make a difference. The -500's have a serious bad issues with quality of picture on SD channels that a -100 fixes..

Networking behaves differently between the -100 and -500..

So it appears that a more in depth careful review of each manufacturer of the HR24's is warrented. Each box has different issues. Obviously things like recording qualities and bugs will be different as well..

You have to wonder if a firmware update will address specific issues with each model/make of box. Are there different versions of a update for each box ?

This really is quite the mess...


----------



## pecocus (Feb 13, 2006)

I've read through this whole string with great interest. I have an HR24-500, but I have to say I've had none of the issues you describe. Is it that my Sharp Aquos 65" LCD just isn't high-end enough to be impacted, I wonder?


----------



## Xymox (Aug 24, 2010)

Well most likely your sharp has some magical EDID in its HDMI handshake that makes the -500 happy. I have clients who have great pictures with the -500 and some that have horrible issues with the -500. Swapping out -500's does not fix the issue. So its not like the -500 has something wrong.

Its interacting with the make/model TV and producing weird results.

As bizarre as it seems.

Might also be your settings in the HR24. Like Native and your output resolution.


----------



## randys1 (Oct 31, 2010)

OK, is there any chance it is resolved now, since I just went out of my way to get an hr24-500 that now makes my $5000 Kuro look like junk?


Called dtv today, they know nothing.

Help


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

There is no reason your Pioneer and HR24 would not work perfectly together. You definitely need to make some changes to your settings.


----------



## randys1 (Oct 31, 2010)

davring said:


> There is no reason your Pioneer and HR24 would not work perfectly together. You definitely need to make some changes to your settings.


am i not looking at the right screen, isnt everything everyone is saying just the opposite?? what?

it isnt working well at all and everything i read says that is a known issue, so if you know the answer please enlighten me...thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

randys1 said:


> am i not looking at the right screen, isnt everything everyone is saying just the opposite?? what?
> 
> it isnt working well at all and everything i read says that is a known issue, so if you know the answer please enlighten me...thanks


This is the third thread between here and AVS that I've read your posts.
Your kuro simply needs to be adjusted for what it should be doing automatically, like my Sony XBR does.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

My Magnavox 19 inch hdtv 720p 60hz allows all resolutions and It takes 9 hz to 80 hz refresg rates and It does accept 4k resolution video. it also takes modes that windows claims it can't support.


----------



## randys1 (Oct 31, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> This is the third thread between here and AVS that I've read your posts.
> Your kuro simply needs to be adjusted for what it should be doing automatically, like my Sony XBR does.


and i havent seen a single place here that tells me what that is...i am paying my guy to come out and try to do it, but if it was that simple i could do it...


----------

